# What's a game that you could play over and over?



## Zyvyn (Aug 4, 2020)

If you had to pick one. I would pick A Link to the Past.


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 4, 2020)

I doubt I could narrow it down to one, but it'd be something where there's ample customisation and ways to play. Something like Dark Souls, Skyrim, Minecraft. That kinda thing for me.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 4, 2020)

Final fantasy 1. On gba or psp. I go back and forth. I did try the nes version, but it’s pretty shitty. Also, gadget racers for the gba, I’ve completed MANY times. That was the US version. I’ve completed the EUR version too. They have different cars, parts, and tracks.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2020)

Cave Story. In Hard Mode. Until my hands start to bleed


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 4, 2020)

Any of the Soulsborne games, I've already got thousands of hours in all of them already and I could easily keep going if I wanted to, there are plenty of builds I haven't really played around with much. 

I could personally play any of the original Spyro trilogy over and over, just cuz I love the games so much. 

And probably Pokemon games, up until about RSE/HG/SS anyways. Granted, I don't think I could play them 24/7 every single day, but I always end up going back and replaying them with different teams and such every few months basically since they've launched so I'd say that'd be a pretty damn long time so far


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 4, 2020)

Definitely any Super Smash Bros... but if I had to choose... the 3DS version with DLC unlocked...
No wait...
Actually, If I had to choose a definite game it would be: Pacman Championship Edition 2


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Definitely any Super Smash Bros... but if I had to choose... the 3DS version with DLC unlocked...
> No wait...
> Actually, If I had to choose a definite game it would be: Pacman Championship Edition 2


O O F, _NICE_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2020)

Ridge Racer
Resident Evil 1 + 2
Tomb Raider
on the PlayStation PSX.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Aug 4, 2020)

if I really had to pick one, I guess Minecraft.

top 5 would be Minecraft, Crazy Taxi, NSMB DS, Tetris and SSB Ultimate. not in any particular order.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Aug 4, 2020)

Puyo Puyo Tetris or crazy taxi 3.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 4, 2020)

Jetpac on the ZX Spectrum. First played it when I was 6 years old. And still play it at least a couple of times a week.

Any of the Ridge Racer games get played a few times during the week.

I have also lost count the amount of timrs I have completed Final Fantasy VI.


----------



## enderer (Aug 4, 2020)

i can't stop playing conker's bad fur day (beach multiplayer mode), nfl blitz (99-2001), and the n64 platform giants: mario 64, dk64 and banjo kazooie.

when i get an impressive shutout score on nfl blitz, i'll post screens


----------



## sup3rboo64 (Aug 4, 2020)

For me, it's Paper Mario for the Nintendo 64. The RPG mechanics are fun, the storyline is great and funny, the characters are memorable, and the OST is just beautiful. One of the best 64 games in my opinion.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 4, 2020)

Any Pokemon MD game, Yoshi's Island on the SNES, and Fable on the OG Xbox. I play all of these games over and over again already.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 4, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Any Pokemon MD game, Yoshi's Island on the SNES, and Fable on the OG Xbox. I play all of these games over and over again already.


Its such a shame that the follow up Yoshi's Island games pretty much suck. Especially Yoshi's Story and DS.


----------



## phalk (Aug 5, 2020)

Hard to pick.
For me, I'd say any of those 3: Chrono Trigger, Chrono Cross or Pokémon Silver.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 5, 2020)

GTA SA.
I've been playing it since 2004.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Aug 5, 2020)

Mega Man X
Super Mario Bros. 3
Sonic 3
Metal Gear Solid 3
Pokemon FireRed
Fallout NV

All these games I've played many times over the years.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Its such a shame that the follow up Yoshi's Island games pretty much suck. Especially Yoshi's Story and DS.


Yoshi’s New Island was the worst offender of them all, that game was just flat out terrible. I was able to find some enjoyment out of Story and DS, but I found no joy out of New.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 5, 2020)

Zelda OoT or Wind Waker. Those are the 2 games I keep coming back to the most. I've played through Final Fantasy VII many times, but it's such a long game that I need a long break afterwards. And most games I never come back to once the next game in the series is out, unless they get remakes.


Lilith Valentine said:


> Yoshi’s New Island was the worst offender of them all, that game was just flat out terrible. I was able to find some enjoyment out of Story and DS, but I found no joy out of New.


I think you're forgetting Yoshi Touch & Go


----------



## enderer (Aug 5, 2020)

sup3rboo64 said:


> For me, it's Paper Mario for the Nintendo 64. The RPG mechanics are fun, the storyline is great and funny, the characters are memorable, and the OST is just beautiful. One of the best 64 games in my opinion.


paper mario got boring for me when i went full defense, taking -6 a turn, and just spammed star powers


DinohScene said:


> GTA SA.
> I've been playing it since 2004.


have you played the rom hack where it's themed like "I Am Legend"?


----------



## teamlocust (Aug 5, 2020)

Donkey Kong country and super Mario world


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 5, 2020)

Ratchet and Clank 3. Never gets old.


----------



## Zyvyn (Aug 5, 2020)

enderer said:


> paper mario got boring for me when i went full defense, taking -6 a turn, and just spammed star powers
> 
> have you played the rom hack where it's themed like "I Am Legend"?


A big part of paper mario is the characters the battle system can be fun if you make it fun though like you said you can also make it easy


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Aug 5, 2020)

_my own life_..


----------



## erikas (Aug 5, 2020)

runescape


----------



## duwen (Aug 5, 2020)

Other than all the vs fighting games and shmups and classic arcade titles that I DO play over and over...
...Portal is the first one that springs to mind.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Aug 5, 2020)

I Could play galaxy for breakfast every day and I still wouldn't get tired of it.


----------



## asbestosGaming (Mar 20, 2021)

If I had an internet connection, I'd probably pick Rocket League. But no internet, Shovel Knight, 100%


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Mar 20, 2021)

I always play the all stars version of smb2 and I also play super Mario maker 2 a lot

Sent from my atari using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 20, 2021)

undertale


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 20, 2021)

ethantic121212 said:


> I always play the all stars version of smb2 and I also play super Mario maker 2 a lot
> 
> Sent from my atari using Tapatalk


Yup with you there.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 20, 2021)

Twilight Zone pinball machine, or if that's not allowed then Street Fighter 2 arcade machine.

Yes, and Q*bert.


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 20, 2021)

The Mega Drive Sonic games in fact I pretty much do play them almost every day on my phone via MD.EMU


----------



## ihaveawindows (Mar 20, 2021)

FE. Period.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 21, 2021)

There are a few for me, and I do...

SMTIV (absolutely at the top of the list. I usually do two or three playthroughs in a row each year or two)
FFT (PSP)
Tactics Ogre (PSP)


----------



## britain4 (Mar 21, 2021)

Spyro 2 - played through it so many times since it came out and revisited it a couple of times in Reignited too


----------



## Nincompoopdo (Mar 21, 2021)

I say it's chess, been played over and over for thousands of years.


----------



## SDA (Mar 21, 2021)

Super Mario Maker for 3DS. I like making courses and then playing them via Coursebot because they have been created by myself. Also, the pre-existing levels made by Nintendo in the Challenge Courses section.
I'm also going to buy Super Mario Maker 2 soon.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 21, 2021)

Kind of cheating, but rocksmith 2014 and tabletop simulator.

The former has roughly infinite replayability per song, and it has A LOT of songs (even outside the dlc there's people uploading tracks)

Tabletop simulator is just about any board game ever. It's great in just testing out everything out playing two handed out solo games, and creating games and playing multiplayer with friends is awesome as well


----------



## RobXcore (Mar 21, 2021)

Golden Sun 1 & 2.


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 21, 2021)

Been some good nominations already, so I'll just add ones I haven't seen:
Secret of Mana (SNES version, of course)
Tetris Attack/Panel De Pon/Pokemon Puzzle League.
Tetris Effect. And while we're talking about them guys: Rez!
Spelunky, and Rogue Legacy.
Lest but not least: Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 (via OpenRCT2 these days) - this one I might just fire up in a couple of minutes. Again!


----------



## Seliph (Mar 21, 2021)

Hollow Knight baybeee


----------



## JaapDaniels (Mar 21, 2021)

Super Mario World


----------



## Ishzark (Mar 21, 2021)

All of the Metal Gear Games
Prey(the "new" one)
Mass Effect
Spore v:
FF 7

the list is endless but those are by far my favorites


----------



## tmnr1992 (Mar 21, 2021)

I think the one game I could keep playing forever would be Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate, since it's the franchise I've spent the most time playing: around 7000 hours distributed in 5 games over the last decade.


----------



## Dust2dust (Mar 21, 2021)

Joust!  Yes, the old arcade game from 1982, is and always will be my favorite.  It takes skills to get far.  The game is fair to the player, with the exception of the pterodactyls, but I know how to handle them.  When I lose a life, I know it's because I screwed up.  I got 1st place on the online leaderboard of Midway Arcade Origins on the PS3 a few years ago.  (not with a darn gamepad, though... I used my arcade stick)  Somebody probably beat me since then, if the leaderboard is still up.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 21, 2021)

Xevious but not really, I just tend to spend some time with one game, play it for a while, then move on to the next. But while in a phase with one game I can play it over and over.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 21, 2021)

Lots of games, depending on my mood. Randomizers make for fun new ways to play.


----------



## SDA (Mar 23, 2021)

There are more games I enjoy playing:

Mario Sports Superstars (unlike the mayority of you I do like this game because I like soccer)
Any Super Mario Bros. title
Bomberman
Super Smash Bros. for 3DS (even if it gets frustrating day by day, and then I ragequit)


----------



## banjojohn (Mar 23, 2021)

Doom (1993)


----------



## Halbour (Mar 23, 2021)

Defintly Super Smash Bros. Ultimate. cant stand old games lol.


----------



## onibaku (Mar 23, 2021)

Diablo 2, I always find myself coming back to that game!

(or any monster hunter game)


----------



## Shadowless (Mar 28, 2021)

Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together, pretty much the best tactical RPG of all time.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 28, 2021)

Always and forever.


----------



## Osaxely (Mar 28, 2021)

Honestly I don't know 
I would say Rayman Legends or Tomb Raider Anniversary.


----------



## g4lahad (Mar 28, 2021)

Zelda: Majoras Mask
Neat premise and not so long like the other Zelda games for me


----------



## Deleted member 545975 (Apr 4, 2021)

Castlevania:  Symphony of the Night for me!  I think that if I haven't played it over a hundred of times in over a decade, I must be close to.

Super Smash Bros. 64 is also a game I find myself picking up now and then:  It is my personal favorite fighting game;  everyone is very welcome to reach me up if you are up for an online match on, for!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2021)

Sonic generations, I've ran through it thousands of times


----------



## Viri (Apr 5, 2021)

Crusader Kings 2. That game is way too addictive and time consuming. I had to force my self to stop playing, because I'd play for hours, and not realize it.


----------



## Shenrai (Apr 5, 2021)

Persona if I had a decent amount of time between playthroughs.


----------



## DKB (Apr 5, 2021)

Metroid Fusion.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 12, 2021)

Narrowing it down to one is far from easy, there’s a lot of games from my 40 odd years of gaming that I do play over and over.
But I suppose, Super Mario World, I’ve probably played that more than any other game.


----------



## rimoJO (Apr 12, 2021)

minecraft.


----------



## Brettljausn (Apr 18, 2021)

Ratchet and Clank primarely the first ones


----------



## Thejax (Apr 18, 2021)

The key to anything like this is long gameplay, and randomization.

so probably ether Minecraft (in one world with infinite time you’d get sone crazy machines up) 
Or Civ, personally I’m partial to Civ 4, especially if we can use mods.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 18, 2021)

As soon as I actually beat a game, I'll let you know!


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 18, 2021)

Brettljausn said:


> Ratchet and Clank primarely the first ones



I got that on my PSP. cool.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 18, 2021)

DKC returns.


----------



## Chary (Apr 18, 2021)

Sonic 3 & Knuckles


----------



## Shenrai (Apr 18, 2021)

Persona 3-5 given enough time between playthroughs.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 18, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Any Pokemon MD game, Yoshi's Island on the SNES, and Fable on the OG Xbox. I play all of these games over and over again already.


Gonna add Breath of the Wild to this because I keep coming back like once a year to make Link into a femboy.


----------



## nemwolf (Jun 15, 2021)

Pokemon FireRed and SoulSilver


----------



## zxr750j (Jun 15, 2021)

Multiplayer Battlefield 4 with decent online players or single player Pokemon Heart Gold/Soul Silver


----------



## SDA (Jun 15, 2021)

SDA said:


> There are more games I enjoy playing:
> 
> Mario Sports Superstars (unlike the mayority of you I do like this game because I like soccer)
> Any Super Mario Bros. title
> ...


I'm also adding Lode Runner to the list. Yes, I enjoy trying to escape while collecting gold and burying enemies. My profile picture tells that already.


----------



## viceboy (Jun 18, 2021)

It is Dragon City! I play it on Android. It is great choice for me. I cannot get used to controls for years, but know I'm like a pro. BTW, i'm in search for friends in this game. If you are interested, then get the game here, we can use the same private server with no need to develop hard.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 19, 2021)

DKB said:


> Metroid Fusion.


easily one of the best GBA games ever.
Speaking of GBA, my choice is Wario Land 4!!!!


----------



## Chary (Jun 19, 2021)

Fallout New Vegas...so much content. So many quests.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 19, 2021)

Chary said:


> Fallout New Vegas...so much content. So many quests.


what's a GBA game you could play over and over


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jun 19, 2021)

I could play Mario advance over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again for gba


----------



## Chary (Jun 19, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> what's a GBA game you could play over and over


Fire Emblem / FE7


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2021)

Personally, there are two answers to this:

The one I theorise to be the answer
The one that I play over and over and thus is the answer
As such:

The Etrian Odyssey Franchise, including Persona Q; from the amount of restarts I've done on them I definitely know I could be left alone with any of these Titles and be satisfied.
Panel de Pon; as much as I enjoy Tetris, this Super Famicom classic is my go-to when I have a few minutes in-between getting on with life.


----------



## tomberyx (Jun 19, 2021)

Metroid Prime and super metroid 3


----------



## Undwiz (Jun 20, 2021)

RDR2 , on my 11th run now


----------



## plasturion (Jun 20, 2021)

Mickey Mouse by Kemco/ Kotobuki System Co. for GB. The same game like Bugs Bunny - Crazy Castle but with better sprite set.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jun 20, 2021)

MMBN4.

(The fact that you can 'literally' replay it, carrying your stuff over in a NG+ doesn't exactly help... if they ever re-release this I'm doomed )


----------



## puss2puss (Jun 20, 2021)

Zelda a link to the past and Super Metroid are always a blast to re-run  
..altought, Super MArio 3 is pretty much on the same line.. ..


----------



## Flame (Jun 20, 2021)

Pokemon Gen 3 games. its getting to the point of being mad. I play loads games which I played before but from time to time.... But gen 3.. HELP!

I'm like what is the end goal here? to catch every shiny. lol. i havent seen a shiny on gen 3 for 5/6 years now. 

if a console cant play Gen 3 games. is that even a good console?


----------



## puss2puss (Jun 20, 2021)

i stop playing pokemon games after the first gen  i liked how pokemon was at first, but then tons of new pokemon are looking less then animals and more like objects.. 
Altought the pokemon on switch (Go pikachu or something?) looks pretty cool and seems to have a lot of 'normal' pokemons, but maybe i'm wrong, didnt try it yet..


----------



## HippyJ3 (Jul 3, 2021)

It's hard to pick just one but I guess Chrono Cross on the Playstation, cleared it at least 16 times till my PS1 needs to be flipped over just to read the disc, that was 19 years ago.

Speaking of playing over and over, I remember getting hooked playing Tekken 5 on a dual core 2009 model potato PC a lot back then as well even though it was only running at an excruciating 10 to 15 fps on PCSX2, by playing on a slow FPS for a veeeerrrry, veeeerrrrry long time I developed a rare eye disease (everything moves in slow-mo vision) although it's only temporary,






too bad it's already cured since every game and videos nowadays run at 60 fps.


----------



## Nikokaro (Jul 6, 2021)

1) Super Robot Wars A Portable (PSP);
2) Super Robot Wars Alpha Gaiden (PSX);
3) Super Robot Wars J (GBA)


----------



## RookieKid (Jul 7, 2021)

Ocarina of Time, Majoras Mask, Resident Evil 4, Freedom Fighters. Probably a few others as well but these are the ones I've been playing again last couple of years.


----------



## divinehydra (Jul 15, 2021)

i've played dragon age origins so many times. arcane warriors are crazy fun to play.


----------



## vlvt (Jul 16, 2021)

have thousands of hours on dota and i keep going back


----------



## zeroultima6 (Jul 16, 2021)

The Tales of games, specially symphonia, xillia duology, and graces f since I have fond memories of, chaos though i like a challenge


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 16, 2021)

Fallout 2. I can pick that up any time and I know I'll have a blast from start to finish. I tend to find new things each time I play too, it's a masterpiece.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 16, 2021)

Flame said:


> Pokemon Gen 3 games. its getting to the point of being mad. I play loads games which I played before but from time to time.... But gen 3.. HELP!
> 
> I'm like what is the end goal here? to catch every shiny. lol. i havent seen a shiny on gen 3 for 5/6 years now.
> 
> if a console cant play Gen 3 games. is that even a good console?


What's your favourite Gen 3 Game?
*Emerald, right*?


----------



## boot3 (Aug 2, 2021)

I guess I have a few games, but my main one is probably Hotline Miami (and by extension Hotline Miami 2).

Idk, I just really enjoy starting it up every now and again and fine-tune my skills and beat my high scores.

As for other games, I can play stuff like Animal Crossing, GTA V and Infinite Golf on my 2DS (weirdly enough) forever.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Aug 2, 2021)

Super Mario 64 again

I'm not sure if social games count but VRchat

Tomodachi Life & Miitopia

Lastly. I'd say Spyro Reignited

But the first two I mentioned would have to take the top spots


----------



## angelicshadowdemon (Aug 4, 2021)

Ooh, toughie. There are plenty of games that I've picked up and played over and over the years but I haven't actually finished many of them, just gotten to a point, gotten stuck, deleted the save file and started again. Most of them are on my DS Lite and there's a LOT of them so a few notable mentions would be:
Spyro: Shadow Legacy
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
Professor Layton and Pandora's Box
Viva Pinata: Pocket Paradise
World of Zoo


----------



## bitcrilk (Aug 20, 2021)

I recommend World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade. Why? It is the absolute peak of World of Warcraft gameplay-wise, and I think it's really worth playing over and over. There was so much to do every week whether it be doing dailies, dungeons, and raids on your main character or leveling and gearing an alt character. The dungeons were plenty in numbers and quite enjoyable and raids were amazing.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 20, 2021)

Skyrim,Fallout 3&NV, GTA SA, Pokemon games, Legend of Zelda games, Mario games, God of War games (1&2) , the Crash Bandicoot Trilogy, Jak&Daxter Trilogy, Ratchet & Clank first 4 games, Sly Trilogy..


----------



## HellGhast (Aug 20, 2021)

The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt (+500 hours, Level 100 max level) and Horizon Zero Dawn (+500 hours, Level 72 max level)


----------



## ihaveawindows (Mar 7, 2022)

I have another one!
It's called "Stories: The Path of Destinies"
It's visually aesthetic as FE: Awakening
you can read my review of the game on steam under the same name as my account here


----------



## Darkshadow1997 (Mar 7, 2022)

Rune Factory 4 Special Edition. I really enjoyed this game on 3DS and later on loved the switch special edition. It has a lot of content mixture of fighting and crafting, good romantic partners for both Male/Female choice and interesting storyline. To complete 100 percent would take a long time but I Enjoy it out of all. If I was to select another game then it would be the sly cooper series from PS2, there was always something about that game that I kept coming back to even though I completed multiple times.


----------



## Glyptofane (Mar 7, 2022)

slaphappygamer said:


> Final fantasy 1. On gba or psp. I go back and forth. I did try the nes version, but it’s pretty shitty. Also, gadget racers for the gba, I’ve completed MANY times. That was the US version. I’ve completed the EUR version too. They have different cars, parts, and tracks.


They just keep making FF1 easier when it doesn't really need to be, at least not to the extent it always ends up. PS1 was the first and last version I finished and believe it still had the original difficulty then? I recall eventually figuring out you only need to be strong enough for the bosses and pretty much just run from almost every other encounter. I know they started scaling down the difficulty in a noticeable way starting with the GBA version. 

As for FF2, there's still a case for rebalancing that mess, but has it ever turned out with a sensible result? The new PR version still has an unpatched bug where enemies with status ailments hit with them 100% of the time!


----------



## TomRiddle (Mar 7, 2022)

I'd personally pick Minecraft, Mario Party, Smash bros, Mario Kart, and some Mario galaxy as well etc.


----------

